

Ask YC: Watch that doesn't frustrate while hacking? - asnyder

I was given a watch with a metal band some time ago, but it has this tendency to constantly collide with the base of my laptop(Thinkpad T61p) while typing. As you can imagine, this is somewhat frustrating. I now find myself constantly removing the watch while working to prevent the collision.<p>Unfortunately, since I've now grown accustomed to having a wristwatch, I would prefer to continue wearing one, rather than getting rid it altogether. Is there any watch or band that you've come across that might solve this issue?
======
icey
I have this problem as well (I'm even using the same laptop). To be honest,
it's just become part of my routine to take off my watch when getting ready to
hack. The unforeseen benefit is that it generates a Pavlovian response - As
soon as I take my watch off when I'm at a keyboard, I go instantly into hack
mode.

------
aggieben
You could get your band expanded and wear it on your forearm closer to your
elbow. I do that sometimes with my velcro strap.

------
m0digital
I had the same issue. But now am in the habit of taking my watch off when I'm
infront of my laptop.

